# South cache archery help



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

So I drew the south cache le archery elk tag I have been up scouting and I just can't seem to get into any elk. Wondering if anyone has seen any elk lately or can point me in the right direction for the next couple of scouting trips? Thanks


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Where have you been scouting?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

And why did you post this in upland game?:mrgreen:
This might give you some hints.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/122385-spikes-august.html
Good luck.


----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks! I've been around hardware ranch and up right hand fork by Cowley canyon.


----------

